# samick sage brace height



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Recommended brace is 7.5"-8.25"


----------



## mrhunter63 (Jan 9, 2011)

I keep mine at 7" l shoot the 60# limbs l like the sage shoots good


----------



## rich.casale (Jun 24, 2014)

I found that mine did best at 7.75 with a well stretched flemish string and a 30" draw length. 8 was too far and resulted in some stacking. 1/8" either way makes a difference so you kind of have to play with it depending on your draw length and weight.


----------



## jeeckel (Mar 22, 2013)

had a few of them they all seemed to like 7 5/8 deepest part of the handle to the string. it will be a good starting point.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

My flemish stretched a ton..reset it to 8in. Good after 50 plus shots since l adjusted..45lbs 29in


----------



## Desertlifter (Jul 10, 2012)

Another vote for 8" here - seems to work best for me at 55#. Just a skosh less and I'm slapping my thumb.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

7.5-7.75 here. Any more and it got noisy and lost cast


----------

